# Fehlermeldung im Syslog zu Netzwerkkarte

## michael_w

Hi,

ich bekomme in letzter Zeit häufiger folgende Meldungen im Syslog:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0 length 1317
> 
> Jun  8 19:13:57 gauss kernel: sky2 0000:02:00.0: eth0: rx error, status 0xff0020 length 255
> ...

 

eth0  ist auf dem Chipsatz:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
> 
> 

 

sky2 ist als Modul gebaut. Wie komme ich hier weiter, wo muss ich suchen?

----------

## V10lator

Ich würde bei google anfangen. Eine suche nach

```
ky2 eth0: rx error, status length 255
```

bringt mich z.B. nach https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/292445 dort finden wir z.B.:

 *Quote:*   

> I changed MTU to 1492, and it
> 
> has moved smooth since then.

 Allerdings ist dieser Bug-Report von 2008, endet jedoch mit "feel free to reopen".

----------

